
"If You Don't Trust People You Know, It's Over." - ivankirigin
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/03/20/if-you-dont-trust-pe.html
======
ivankirigin
If I don't trust someone, I make an effort to distance myself from them. The
people I know == the people I trust.

